
The GitHub Diversity Report - joshfng
https://diversity.github.com/
======
sintaxi
Indifference is the purest form of inclusiveness. IMHO employers should not be
asking people their gender, age, race, sexual preference even if the
information is voluntary because ultimately they should not care what the
answers are. Employers should only care that everyone gets a fair and equal
opportunity to progress within the company and enjoys a safe and inclusive
work environment.

I'm sure Github means well and I hope this works out for them though I have to
say I'm highly skeptical this will create the environment they are shooting
for. I will eagerly be watching to see how this all turns out.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Indifference is the purest form of inclusiveness.

No, it's not. Inclusiveness is active, indifference is passive.

They may be compatible when the _status quo_ is already ideal, but not
otherwise.

> IMHO employers should not be asking people their gender, age, race, sexual
> preference even if the information is voluntary because ultimately they
> should not care what the answers are. Employers should only care that
> everyone gets a fair and equal opportunity to progress within the company
> and enjoys a safe and inclusive work environment.

Not gathering information which can be analyzed to identify potential problems
with that that may be non-obvious is incompatible with being meaningfully
concerned with it.

~~~
sintaxi
"Active inclusiveness" sounds like discrimination to me. People should be
passive about race, gender, and sexuality. Especially in the workplace.

~~~
dragonwriter
> "Active inclusiveness" sounds like discrimination to me.

No, active inclusiveness is taking action to identify and eliminate barriers
to inclusion, such as policies that have an unintended effect of biasing
recruiting, hiring, retention, etc., including such things as adopting a
convenient funnel or filter that happens to incorporate bias.

> People should be passive about race, gender, and sexuality.

Passivity preserves pre-existing structural biases, so, yes, people should be
passive, if—but _only_ if—they wish to do that.

